# Dia de muertos, tradicion mexicana



## Helminto G. (Oct 26, 2011)

buenas, como algunos de los usuarios del foro saben, soy muy afecto a las costumbres populares y de ellas la que mas me facina es la celebracion de dia de muertos, almenos la manera en que lo festejamos en la mayoria de los estados de la republica mexicana; hace unos años redacte un pequeño texto explicando el gusto por esta celebracion con información tomada de: todos los santos, día de muertos  Octavio Paz, la celebración de los días de muertos  gobierno de la ciudad de México Tlahuac, gran fiesta de muertos hueymicailhuitl  Jorge Argüello Sánchez. Este foro es una comunidad que ha sido importante para mi y por ese motivo decidi compartir con ustedes esta fiesta que tanto me gusta

espero sea de su agrado:

Según las creencias populares los días uno y dos de noviembre vuelven a casa las almas de los fieles difuntos, días propuestos por el Papa Gregorio IV durante el siglo IX, empezando así a celebrarse estas fechas en Europa, sin embargo las raíces de esta costumbre se remontan aproximadamente al año de 1800 a. C.  Dado el hecho de que los Aztecas dedicaban seis de sus dieciocho meses al culto mortuorio.
   La cultura cristiana, llegada con la conquista, encontró tan arraigada la de los naturales, que asimilo estas fiestas en la celebración de los días de muertos, adoptando costumbres y creencias que fueron adecuando a su religión, ante la imposibilidad de vencerlas, logrando un sincretismo que se manifiesta desde los entierros, en los que se aceptan las “practicas paganas” de la cafeteada y la música, entre el rosario y la bendición del cadáver.
   Para los antiguos mexicanos la oposición entre la muerte y la vida no era absoluta. La vida se prolongaba en la muerte, el sacrificio tenia un doble objeto: el hombre accedía al proceso creador y alimentaba la vida cósmica y social. El rasgo característico de esta concepción es el sentido impersonal del sacrificio.
   El advenimiento del catolicismo modifica radicalmente esta situación. El sacrificio y la idea de salvación, que antes eran colectivos, se vuelven personales. Para los Aztecas lo esencial era seguir la continuidad de la creación; el mundo y no el individuo. Para el cristiano el individuo es lo que cuenta.
   Los frailes trajeron el miedo a la muerte que es a la vez el miedo al juicio final y por lo tanto al infierno, introdujeron el esqueleto acompañado de la guadaña cuyo significado representa el preludio a nuevas catástrofes y desgracias. Sin embargo las arraigadas costumbres mexicanas, lejos de acabar con las ideas sociales en respecto de la muerte, la convierte en un elemento satírico logrando que la ciudad de México sea uno de los pocos lugares en donde se puede vivir en la calzada del hueso,  trabajar cerca de la barranca del muerto y beber una copa en la cantina de la calavera.
    La intrascendencia de la muerte no nos lleva a eliminarla de nuestra vida diaria, para el habitante de nueva York, Paris o Londres, la muerte es la palabra que nunca se pronuncia por que quema los labios. El mexicano en cambio, la frecuenta, la burla, la acaricia, duerme con ella, la festeja, es uno de sus juguetes favoritos y su amor mas permanente. Cierto, en su actitud hay quizá tanto miedo como en la de los otros; mas al menos no lo esconde ni la esconde, la contempla cara a cara con impaciencia, desdén o ironía: “si me han de matar mañana que me maten de una vez”. 

(tengo informacion agradable acerca de estos dias, poco a poco ire compartiedo mas datos)


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 26, 2011)

Ten por seguro que será degustada por muchos en el Foro. Excelentes palabras H. Gris.


Ansioso por los demás aportes.

Un abrazo.


----------



## betodj (Oct 26, 2011)

Felicidades por el articulo colega Helminto G. :estudiando:


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 26, 2011)

Cuando pongamos nuestra ofrenda subo fotos.. 

Mientras aqui les dejo la del año pasado...


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 27, 2011)

en esta rara nacion en que tenemos nombre hasta para lo que no existe, tenemos mas de uno para la susodicha muerte, que se presume son incluso mas de cien, por lo que paso a decirles los pocos que me se:

La afanadora
La igualadora
La apestosa
La impía
La blanca
La jedionda
La cabezona
La jijurria
La calaca
La llorona
La calavera
La mocha
La calva
La muerte siriqui-siaca
La canija
La novia fiel
La catrina
La pachona
La cierta
La pálida
Laciriaca
La parca
La copetona
La parca cruel
La copetuda
La patas de catre
La cuatacha
La patona
La chicharra
La patraña
La china Hilaria
La pelona
La chinita
La pepenadora
Lachifosca
La risitas
La chirifusca
La Santísima Muerte
La enlutada
La segadora
La descarnada
La tembeleque
La dientona
La tía de las muchachas
La flaca
La tilica
La fría
La tilinga
La güera
La tiznada
La huesuda
La triste
La canìca
La dama de la guadaña
La veleidosa
La tia quiteria
La seria
La coatlicue
La hora de la verdad
La amada inmovil
La paveada
La madre matiana


----------



## betodj (Oct 28, 2011)

La que te pela los dientes.
ya me cargo pifas..


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 28, 2011)

bueno siguiendo con datos acerca de la muerte, me di a la tarea de recopilar la manera en que popularmente se le dice a los difuntos, a los agonisantes, asesinados y suicidas, rematando con algunas de las maneras de decirle a los panteones, si me falta alguno hechenle que entre mas es mejor


morir:

Petatearse
Difuntearse
Hacerle al mamerto pa'siempre
Bajar a abonar el pasto
Quedarse con la vista cuata
Devolver o entregar la tarjeta de circulaciòn
Irse al cielo a tocar el arpa
Llevarselo Dios pa'su rancho
Pepenarse o fildearse la flaca a uno
Cargàrselo la jodida o la chingada
Pelarse gallo o de casquete
Ver crecer los rabanos por abajo
Sacar con el ombligo pa'riba
Irse a echar un cruzado con san pedro
Llevarselo a uno la chfosca, la trampa, etc...
Dar el chingadazo
Estirar las de galopar o las de batir lodo
Desencojer o estirar la pata
Afiliarse a la mortal coradia
Anclar en el panteon
Cambiarse a la ciudad de los calvos o de los calvarios
Hacerse calaca
Llegarle (a uno)
Pelarse al pais de los rapados
Salir en el periodico con marquito negro
Entregar la zalea al divino curtidor
Roncar con la catrina
Estar requiescartapacio (¿de resqièscat in pace?)
Transmutarse en heces
Volverse caca o mierda
Irse a la chingada
Estar: pelando la mazorca; guardado como violin; en la nomina de inspecciòn de raices de arboles o de bienes raices; esperando a los hermanitos galloso para ir a dar un paseo;enfundado en el camison de madera; navegando en yate de cuatro velas; comicionado para radicar en la planta baja de dolores; sustentando examen para recibirse de ingeniero de minas
Devolver el equipo
Alzar o levantar los tenis
Petatearse
Doblar el pico
Enfriarse
Colgar el telefono
Quedarse como un pajatito
Acompañar a la flaca
Quedar en calidad de fiambre
Felpar
Palmar
Volverse percha fria
Liar el petate




agonizar:

Tener ya su derecho de apartado en el panteon
No asegurarlo ninguna compañia
Haberle tomado ya medida los hermanos Alcàzar o el señor tangassi
No alcansar a que lo santoleen o que le suministren los santos aceites
estar: aventando el ultimo pujido; dando las ultimas boqueadas o patadas; en las delgaditas; escuchando "las golondrinas"; ahorrando pa'su terrenito;solicitando licencia de difunto; rondandole los zopilotes; filrteando o coqueteando con doña Marraqueta; liando los bartulos; probandose su chemise de tablas



suicidarse:

Darse de baja
Desempadronarse
Autorrecetarse su pildora de plomo
Quitarse de enfrente
Despejar el campo
Retirarse de navegar
Autosuicidarse



asesinar:

Cadaverizar
Dar su agüita o su estate quieto
Apergollar
Bajar la guardia
Echar al plato
poner a apestar o a jedier (a alguien)
Dar sonaja, chicharron, mastuerzo, matarile o matarili, cran
Poner en actitud de firmes pa'toda la eternidad
Achichinar
Mandar a dormir el sueño de las ranas
Desmondogar
Curtir de plomo, dar su inyeccion de plomo, morir de fiebre plomatica
Dejar como cedazo, como coladera o como mamey calado
Dejar mas ancho que largo, convertido en alfombra, en tapete o en calcomania
Amurabar
Chacaliar
Dar mastique
Echar a perder
Escabechar
quebrar



cementerio:

Ciudad de las calacas o de las canillas
el valle de los pelones
chante de los apagados
Paradero de difuntos
Poblacion de sosegados
Huesito's curt




mi ofrenda la veran el martes o miercoles, mañana paso la bibliografia de los libros de donde he sacado todo esto, hoy tube mucho con recopilarlo...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 28, 2011)

Se agradece el trabajo literario G. Gris.

Un abrazo.

PS: Bajar a abonar el Pasto, Buenisimo.


----------



## Luis1342 (Oct 30, 2011)

buen trabajo Helminto G,tambien me ha tocado escuchar esa de colgo los tenis :-s
saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 31, 2011)

buenas, el dia de hoy les traigo, a peticion de los que no saben ni como esta eso de la celebracion, una brebe explicacion que m fusile de un folletin de la universidad autonoma de queretaro

(prometo en la nochesita poner toda la bibliografia, hora si)

*
los mexicanos y la muerte*



todas las mitologías o religiones están fincadas sobre tres puntos fundamentales: la creación del mundo, la creación de la primera pareja humana y la trascendencia del hombre más allá de la muerte. Éste último punto es al que nos abocaremos de ahora en adelante.
La única certeza que tiene el hombre durante la vida, es la muerte. La cultura mexicana, afianzada en su identidad, no distingue entre la vida y la muerte, todo es vida y la muerte es parte de ella, y no parte final sino inicio perpetuo. Todos trascendemos la muerte porque la muerte nos precede, sin la muerte de nuestros antepasados no tendríamos vida propia.
Todos los seres vivos cargamos la muerte con nosotros, es compañera de viaje, nos alerta ante el peligro y nos recuerda a cada rato nuestra naturaleza perentoria y limitada.
Los aspectos que más coinciden en las celebraciones del Día de Muertos, desde el punto de vista social, cultural y antropológico subrayan, en primer término, la identidad de un pueblo a través de este tipo de manifestaciones, de las cuales se puede afirmar que son únicas en el mundo y hacen que el individuo se sienta perteneciente a un grupo social.
La importancia de las festividades y la necesidad de todo grupo social tiende a mantener la identidad, la cual está constituida por una serie de códigos, además de ser una necesidad de todos los grupos por distinguirse de las demás sociedades y sentirse diferentes.
En la actualidad, el culto a los muertos se manifiesta subjetiva y cotidianamente a través de múltiples formas para recordarlos, tanto de manera personal como con actos religiosos personales. Por otra parte, en los días dedicados específicamente al culto de difuntos, los dolientes los recuerdan expresando sentimientos de veneración, cariño y gratitud, así están cumpliendo con normas sociales establecidas.
Superar el temor o disgusto de los muertos si no se les recuerda y comparte con ellos algo de los goces o frutos obtenidos durante el año, por la comida y la ofrenda en la tumba o en el altar, es un desprendimiento significativo de ciertos bienes materiales, como pueden ser lo mejor de la cosecha, las flores de temporada, los gustos del difunto o alguna prenda querida.
Los días de muertos o fiestas de los fieles difuntos es conocida, también, como fiesta de Todos Santos o como el "Día de las Ánimas Benditas", porque, según la tradición, éstas llegan desde la noche del día 31 de octubre. Las almas de los niños, "los angelitos", o "santos inocentes" vienen a la tierra el 1o. de noviembre. Los adultos, de igual manera, vendrán a visitar a sus parientes el día 2, Día de los Fieles Difuntos.
Es extraña y muy arraigada entre las comunidades indígenas la idea de que en el más allá se otorga al difunto licencia para visitar a sus parientes que aún viven en el mundo terrenal; se trata, pues, de un huésped ilustre al que hay que agasajar y brindarle toda clase de atenciones. Actualmente se cree que el día de Todos Santos es fiesta de comer, no sólo para las ánimas, sino también para los vivientes.
De aquí que en estos días se haga derroche culinario y se confeccione platillos apetitosos, aunque siempre dentro de una pauta tradicional. La ofrenda de origen indígena se une, con flores y ceras de la costumbre criolla y se elaboran altares donde se rezan oraciones propias del Día de Difuntos.
El Día de Difuntos no sólo es día de llanto. Pasada la media noche, hora de muertos, se vuelve fiesta familiar y más tarde fiesta de toda la comunidad.


*ANTECEDENTES*
No se sabe exactamente su origen, pero el Día de Muertos se encuentra en los pueblos de México como una expresión de verdadero fervor por lo mágico, lo histórico y lo maravilloso.
La muerte, desde la aparición del hombre sobre la tierra, ha generado un culto muy particular. Las culturas prehispánicas concibieron la muerte como una dualidad con la vida.
Los aztecas tenían dos fechas especiales para recordar a sus muertos: agosto es dedicado a Miccal-Huitonitli o "muertecitos" y noviembre es para los muertos grandes.
El origen de las ofrendas está en el culto que las razas autóctonas rendían a sus muertos, así, en el templo ofrecían mazorcas, flores y encendían copal para aromatizar el espíritu de los difuntos.
Dentro del calendario prehispánico de los grupos nahuas del Altiplano central, había por lo menos seis fiestas dedicadas a los muertos. Entre ellas, la principal era la de los días del 12 al 31 de julio, en que se recordaba a los muertos grandes y se caracterizaba por la magnificencia de las ofrendas.
Asimismo, los teotihuacanos, toltecas, aztecas, huaxtecos, totonacos, otomíes, purépechas, mixtéeos, zapotecos, mayas, etc., practicaron el culto a los muertos y sus ritos eran similares. Concibieron la muerte como una dualidad con la vida.
La existencia en el más allá, decían, era de acuerdo con la forma de su fallecimiento, no a la conducta observada en vida, por lo tanto no se temía a castigos posteriores a la muerte. Después del deceso generalmente los ancianos vestían al muerto con papeles de amate o de maguey. Le derramaban agua en la cabeza diciéndole: "Esto es lo que gozaste en la vida". Si su muerte estaba relacionada en alguna forma con el agua, lo vestían como Tláloc, dios de la lluvia. Se les colocaba un jarro con agua para vencer los obstáculos hasta llegar a su destino. Si habían sido importantes, les colocaban en la boca una piedra verde llamada chalchíhuitl y si habían sido comunes y corrientes, una piedra de menos valor. Generalmente, incineraban el cadáver; el fuego de la cremación se atizaba al mismo tiempo que se entonaban canciones lúgubres; reducido el cuerpo a cenizas se depositaba en una olla de barro y la enterraban. También, quemaban sus pertenencias e instrumentos de trabajo. En el entierro que se hacía en algún templo o en los montes, se colocaban ofrendas de comida, bebidas y flores.
Las almas, para llegar a su destino final tenían que pasar por diversos sitios que presentaban otras tantas dificultades. Para vencerlas, les colocaban a los cadáveres diversos papeles, que les permitían vencer los obstáculos. Esos lugares de paso al más allá eran: dos sierras que casi se juntan, una serpiente, una lagartija verde (algunos dicen que era un cocodrilo), ocho desiertos, ocho cerros, una zona de vientos helados que cortan como navajas (por eso les quemaban sus ropas) y, por último, cruzaban el río Chignahuapan con la ayuda del perro.
El tlalocan, paraíso de Tláloc, era el lugar a donde iban las almas de quienes su muerte, de alguna forma, se asociaba con el agua. Ahí disfrutaban eternamente nadando y consumiendo comidas exquisitas.
Otro lugar para estancia de las ánimas era el Chichihualco (la casa de leche). Allí residían las almas de los niños pequeños. Se alimentaban del C'hichiuahtiitl ó árbol de la leche.
Los antiguos mexicanos dedicaban a sus muertos los meses noveno y décimo del año calendárico. El noveno mes comenzaba al 5 de agosto y se llamaba Tlaxcochimaco, que significa "tierra florida". Ese día daba comienzo la fiesta de los muertitos que se refería a los niños; duraba los veinte días del mes y se ofrendaban legumbres. En el décimo mes o Xoco Huetzo, que significaba 'fruta madura', del 25 de agosto al 14 de septiembre, se hacía la fiesta de los muertos adultos, se lloraba y se hacían ofrendas de comida.
Otro concepto profundamente dialéctico de que la vida trae implícita la muerte, y la muerte trae implícita la vida, es el maíz porque al secarse la milpa se conserva la mazorca: muere el tallo, pero queda la semilla. Este mismo concepto se aplicaba a los seres humanos: mueren, pero su estirpe continúa.
En la época prehispánica, los muertos se esfumaban en el reino de Mictlaiitecutli. Solamente los guerreros muertos en combate y las mujeres en el patio adquirían la calidad de estrellas para acompañar a Quetzalcóatl en sus recorridos celestes.
Al ocurrir la conquista del país, la religión católica cambió totalmente el concepto sobre la muerte. Se le empezó a ver como algo temible pensando en las penas del Purgatorio y del infierno, con la esperanza para muchos de la felicidad y del descanso eterno. Se le dio la imagen a la muerte de un esqueleto con guadaña. Se le empezó a rendir culto a las ánimas del purgatorio. Fue en el siglo XVII cuando se trató de quitarle lo terrorífico para darle un aspecto de amabilidad, viéndolas sin miedo y con fe.
Después de la conquista española se estableció en México el día de Todos Santos y de los Fieles Difuntos, que se solemnizaban entre los años 827-844 por disposición del papa Gregorio IV.
Después de la Conquista, esta festividad, se convierte en una celebración religioso-pagana. El día 1o. de noviembre la celebración es por los "angelitos" y el 2 de noviembre por los "fieles difuntos"; la celebración que se considera como la primera formal fue en el siglo XVI por orden del abad Odilón.
Hoy, al igual que en tiempos prehispánicos, se lleva a cabo esta celebración de manera festiva, pues conlleva la idea de la renovación de la fertilidad.
Los días de muerto, todo el pueblo va al cementerio para "llorar el hueso" como suele decirse, y se comen sobre las tumbas los alimentos que llevan; alrededor de los panteones los vendedores ambulantes han montado sus puestos.
El 2 de noviembre, las velas y los platillos aumentan de número. los dulces, moles, tamales, aguas frescas (en algunas poblaciones se agrega pulque), frutas de todas clases, cigarros, café, vasos con agua y la sal, forman parte de la ofrenda. En las ciudades las ofrendas son más sencillas pero lo que nunca falta es el cirio y la vela o seladoras. Algunas familias en la actualidad solamente recuerdan el día con plegarias al Todopoderoso por las almas de los que ya partieron. El beato Sebastián de Aparicio dio un enorme impulso a la celebración.
El cempasúchil, la flor de los cuatrocientos pétalos, adorna los altares de las ofrendas indígenas o mestizas; de color amarillo brillante, anaranjado, de olor penetrante se combina con flores nube blanca o con rosa de muerto morada.
Cuando la flor se deshoja formando caminos o cruces, siempre está orientada hacia un determinado punto cardinal, con objeto de servir de guía para los del ''más allá".
El día 2 de noviembre, a las doce horas, se escuchan las detonaciones de cohetes en señal de que los angelitos se están despidiendo y se inicia el repique de campanas para el recibimiento de los adultos.

*
DESCRIPCIÓN DE LOS ALTARES DE MUERTOS*
La creencia de ofrendar algo al ánima sola es semejante a la costumbre ancestral de asignar algo para el alma que no tiene quién se acuerde de ella o no le quedan seres en el mundo.
El día 28 de octubre se dedica a los fallecidos en accidentes o asesinatos. El día 1o. de noviembre, a los niños, y el día 2. a los adultos.
El 31 de octubre, en cada hogar y templo, las comunidades colocan altares que están formados de carrizo y otate, cubiertos con f1ores. se colocan frutas para darle encanto a la vista y regocijo al espíritu, las calaveras, pan de muerto, jarras con agua, agua bendita, velas, veladoras; en algún lugar del altar se recuerda a las ánimas que ya no tienen familiares.
El día 1o. dedicado a los niños, se ofrecen alimentos especiales para ellos. A los angelitos se les recibe con un olor penetrante a mirra, la finalidad de regar pétalos desde la puerta de la casa al altar es para que el niño identifique su hogar, para darle la bienvenida, durante este tiempo existe mucha alegría en la familia.
Los altares se adornan con papel picado, flores de cempasúchil, velas, veladoras, imágenes de santos o de difuntos; platillos típicos, tamales, mole con carne, atoles y en general todo aquello que prefieren los difuntos, las luces de las veladoras o de los cirios hacen las veces de faros que guían a cada una de las almas hasta su altar respectivo para que al llegar puedan consumir lo que se les ha preparado Se cree que si prueba los alimentos una vez el alma que ha visitado su altar, los alimentos carecen de olor o sabor, debido a que ha consumido su esencia. A los panteones también se les lleva alimentos, aparte del doméstico.
No podemos olvidar en la ofrenda el riquísimo pan de muerto, así como las calaveras de azúcar, la calabaza en dulce y la fruta.
En atención a los muertos adultos se dispone el comedor para que toda la familia conviva frente al altar con la seguridad de que sus difuntos están contentos, pues en el momento del encuentro, se hace un sobremesa prolongada hasta las siete, en las que toda la familia participa y reza el rosario. Después se merienda con café, chocolate, atoles y tamales. El olor de los alimentos se mezcla con el copal que inunda el ambiente con un cortinilla de humo que purifica y aleja a los malos espíritus. Sobre la mesa se coloca todo lo que en vida le gustaba al muerto, todo ello enmarcado en flores multicolores.
Cada familia hace ofrendas para sus propios muertos y serán según la situación económica. Aunque se celebra en cada familia, las ofrendas poseen un carácter social por excelencia. Entre más personas estén presentes, más honradas se sentirán las almas de los difuntos, puesto que eso es una prueba segura de que durante su vida fueron y tuvieron muchos amigos.
El 2 de noviembre doblan las campanas anunciando que ya se van los difuntos. Se reúnen las familias llevando incienso y copal para alumbrar el regreso de las ánimas. A partir del día 3 comienza el intercambio de ofrendas entre parientes y compadres. Se manda a los hijos, con canastas de pan y fruta, a la casa del tío, del padrino o del hermano, llevando lo que queda de la ofrenda, se vacía la canasta y se vuelve a llenar con la propia ofrenda, de ahí la tradición de "dar la calavera".
Aunque en sí todos los altares llevan, generalmente, los mismos elementos velas, flores de cempasúchil, comida, sahumador con copal, hierbas aromáticas, foto del difunto, etc. algunos de ellos tienen características muy propias.
Tal es el caso del altar que representa los siete pecados capitales. La tradición nos dice que el altar se pone en un cuarto cerrado, un día antes del festejo de muertos; estará compuesto de siete escalones, cada uno representará un pecado: gula, avaricia, soberbia, pereza, lujuria, envidia e ira.
En el primer escalón se pone la foto del santo o virgen de la devoción; el segundo es para las ánimas benditas del purgatorio; en el tercero se coloca sal para todos los niños del limbo; en el cuarto, pan y vino hecho por los parientes del difunto, ya que es un símbolo de consagración; el quinto es para la comida y la fruta preferida del difunto; en el sexto se coloca la fotografía del muerto, a quien se le dedica el altar; en el último escalón queda la cruz de un rosario hecho por tejocotes y limas.
Se prenden cuatro velas principales formando una cruz, orientada hacia los puntos cardinales
Al lado del altar se pone una olla de barro sobre un anafre con hierbas aromáticas como albahaca, laurel, romero y man/anilla. La olla se tapa con una penca de nopal con agujeros para que por ahí salga el olor y purifique el ambiante.
Se adorna con flores como siemprevivas, capa de príncipe o garra de león, velas pequeñas o veladoras y un espejo para que el muerto pueda verse en él y purifique su alma).
El Día de Muertos, el cuarto se abre y los familiares del difunto se sientan a comer las ofrendas, dejando en la mesa un lugar para él y en su silla, una veladora prendida.


el texto esta escaneado por lo que puede tener algunos errores, si encuentran alguno nomas me dicen


----------



## sp_27 (Oct 31, 2011)

Muy interesante tradición Coyote, vi algunos detalles en el texto, te envié la revisión por mail porque por mp no me deja poner escritos largos


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 1, 2011)

muchas gracias, ya lo corregi

aca les pongo la foto de mi ofrenda, aver quien se anima a poner la suya



porcieto antes de que lo olvide, los libros consultados para la sinonimia funebre fueron: la picardia mexicana, la nueva picardia mexicana y tumbaburros de la picardia mexicana de Armando jimenez y la muerte mexicana (antologia de textos sobre la muerte) de Sergio Lasso

el texto sobre la tradicion de dia de muertos proviene de un folleto del estado de queretaro que presume: "parte del material que estamos publicando en esta edición fue tomado de Dia de Muertos Antologia, culturas populares en Queretaro, coleccion el Xitá No 4. Primera edicion. 1992"


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 3, 2011)

Esta es la de este año...


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 29, 2012)

¡la vida es un camote y termina en un entierro!

asi es señores de nuevo se acerca el dia de los jieles dijuntos, y pos un servidor se entusiasma, invito a quien guste a seguir con las tradiciones de estas fechas, como de costumbre ire pasando informacion y datos curiosos relacionados con la fecha, por lo pronto les dejo una cancioncita a proposito, del buen cronista chilango chava flores:


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 29, 2012)

ntkkn helmito, bien por la cultura y la tradicion....
de sonora un gran abrazo!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2012)

y para que le ponen comida a los muertitos si no comen mas?


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 29, 2012)

segun la tradicion absorben la esencia de los alimentos, y por otro lado el dia de muertos en mexico es un dia de fiesta en que se comparte incluso con los que ya no estan con nosotros y siendo fiesta se deben brindar los mejores platillos, es una verdadera fiesta en que, aunque en recuerdo, nuestros muertos nos acompañan


(ademas la cultura culinaria no solo se refiere a nutrir sino a un arte exquisito)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

Es una tradición , un ritual (sin ofender) que a nosotros nos cuesta entender , es cuestión de aceptar aún sin entender


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2012)

me llamo la atención lo de la comida ,nomas


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 29, 2012)

no ofende, bueno almenos a mi no,  presisamente porque se que es dificil de entender, si te lees los textos de arriba te das una idea de por que, adema ten en cuenta que los antiguos mexicanos tenian una cultura del sacrificio humano, era un honor el ser sacrificado y te convertia en heroe, por lo que es mas comprensible venerar a los muertos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

Aqui los ladrones veneran a San La Muerte , entonces posiblemente luego de robarte te "sacrifiquen" para obtener protección de él


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2012)

sera?                  .


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 29, 2012)

le erraron con lo del sacrificio, nomas consideren que si le vas a ofrendar algo a un dios debe ser lo mejor, los antiguos mexicanos se enorgullesian de ser sacrificados, porque eran lo mejor, pero no desviamos, aca la muerte no es el final de algo sino solo el capitulo siguiente por eso cada año se les invita a una fiesta con nosotros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

Si , despues limpiamos para no desvirtuar el tema.

Porque tiene otro origen :

http://www.prensamercosur.com.ar/apm/nota_completa.php?idnota=4333


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 29, 2012)

no confundir, una cosa es "la santa muerte" que es figurilla de devocion, y otra muy diferente la celebracion del dia de muerto o de todos los santos


y pa que no digan aca traigo un texto de hace tiempo que alguien me hizo favor de escribir pa una pagina que antes tenia, este no habla del dia de muertos, pero le cierra el ocico a algunos persignados del dia de muertos:



LOS PERMISOS DE 
MICTLANTECUTLI Y SAMHAIN​ 
  Hola hijos de la Cuatlicue, ahora que se acerca la fecha de los muertos traigo unas palabras sobre el Halloween , esa celebración que generalmente relacionamos con los gringos y su 31 de octubre, calabazas con vela y cara macabra, disfraces de monstros mas relacionados con Hollywood, sin embargo esa fiesta no es manufactura norteamericana, al igual que nuestro día de muertos viene de una tradición mucho mas antigua , la nuestra de un México prehispánico bastante olvidado e ignorado. 
  Pero hablábamos del famoso Halloween, bueno pues en realidad se trata de una celebración Celta y su nombre antiguo es “All Hallow´s Eve" , lo cual significa "Víspera al día de todos los santos", alrededor del siglo VI antes de Cristo, parte del norte de Europa estaba poblado por los Celtas, una tribu que poseía costumbres muy peculiares relacionadas con la Naturaleza. Ellos celebraban el fin de año el 31 de Octubre, debido a que ese día finalizaban el verano y las cosechas. A partir de ese momento comenzaban los días oscuros y fríos, los cuales eran relacionados con el mundo de los espíritus . Esa misma noche del 31 de Octubre, *Samhain *, la deidad de los muertos, permitía que los espíritus volvieran a sus antiguos hogares para mezclarse con los vivos. Esto era celebrado por los Druidas, los sacerdotes que dirigían la religión de los celtas, los cuales encendían grandes fogatas en las cimas de las colinas como protección, ya que muchos espíritus malignos aprovechaban el permiso de Samhain para aterrorizar a los vivos. Otra manera de protegerse de la maldad desatada esa noche era usar disfraces horrendos, mezclarse con los muertos y hacer lo mismo que ellos hacían para así no ser reconocidos por estos (Nota al margen estos mismos pueblos del norte “inventaron las esferas” al amarrar los frutos a los arboles con la esperanza de que se mantuviera la primavera). 
  Con la difusión del cristianismo , este festejo pagano sufrió varias transformaciones (el día de muertos tampoco se salvo de esto). Muchos se dieron cuenta del acercamiento entre la fecha de rito ofrecido a Samhain y la celebración del día de los Santos del calendario católico, por lo tanto, al antiguo ritual ofrendado al rey de los muertos se le llamó "All Hallow´s Eve", lo cual significa en inglés antiguo "Víspera al día de todos los santos". El tiempo se encargó de transformar el nombre "All Hallow´s Eve" por "Halloween". 
  ¿No es acaso sorprendente lo parecido con el ritual nuestro? Solo que parece que el mexicano es mucho mas ingenuo con respecto a las intenciones de los espiritus , en general los convidamos a comer, beber, fumar y todos los placeres que pudiesen disfrutar en vida (exceptuando el sexo, seria complicado poner un teibol en la ofrenda). Además del uso que se le da al fuego y la luz , mientras para los celtas disuadía a los espiritus chocarreros, para los antiguos mexicanos servia de guía para llegar a su *Mictlan *, y claro no nos andamos escondiendo con disfraces macabros, si nos quieren encontrar: ¡ya saben donde vivimos!. 

Espero los datos les sean interesantes, nos leemos pronto. 
Roger​


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 1, 2012)

algo divertido para que sean precavidos, un poema algo viejon:

El Anima de Sayula

*

En un caserón ruinoso, 
de Sayula en el lugar, 
Vive Apolonio Aguilar, 
trapero de profesión. 

Hace tiempo que padece 
hambre voraz y canina 
y por eso está que trina 
contra su suerte fatal. 

No es borracho, ni juega, 
sólo comer es su vicio; 
pero anda mal el oficio, 
ni para comer da. 

Cuatro tablas, dos petates, 
un bacín roto, de    barro  , 
cuatro cazuelas y un jarro, 
son de su    casa   el ajuar. 

Su mujer y sus hijuelos, 
macilentos y hambrientos 
con semblante extraviados 
piden pan con triste voz. 

¿Pan allí? Ni por asomo; 
hambres sí, disgustos mil 
en aquel chiribitil 
a pasto y a discreción. 

Llantos solo de miseria 
que goteando noche y día, 
apagó dejando fría 
la ceniza del hogar. 

Por eso el trapero esconde 
entre sus manos la cara; 
maldice su suerte avara 
que le causa aquel dolor. 

Y fijando en su consorte 
su penetrante mirada, con voz grave y levantada, 
de esta manera le habló: 

-Es preciso que ya cese 
esta situación terrible; 
vivir así no es posible, 
harto estoy de padecer. 

Me ocurre feliz idea, 
que desde luego te explico, 
esta noche me hago rico 
o perezco en la función. 

Escucha y no me repliques; 
mi suerte está decidida, 
el porvenir de mi vida 
depende de esta ocasión. 

Tú sabes que en esta tierra 
entre la gente de seso 
se cuenta cierto suceso 
que ha causado sensación. 

Se dice pues, que de noche, 
al sonar las doce en punto, 
sale a penar un difunto 
por las puertas del panteón. 

Que las gentes que lo ven 
huyen a carrera abierta 
y todos cierran la puerta 
encomendándose a Dios. 

Que por fin, un desalmado 
se encaró ya con el muerto; 
mas de terror quedó yerto, 
patitieso y sin hablar. 

Esto lo aseguran todos 
y mi compadre José 
me ha jurado por su fe 
que también al muerto vio. 

Y me asegura que el muerto 
tiene la plata enterrada 
y busca gente templada 
con quien poderse arreglar. *
*Y que yo, me ha sugerido,*
*deponiendo todo miedo,*
*acometa con denuedo*
*la empresa del fantasmón.*

*Pues bien me siento con bríos *
*para hablarle al mismo Diablo; *
*a este muerto yo le hablo *
*aunque me muera después. *

*-¡Por Dios, Apolonio! dijo *
*su mujer muy afligida, *
*no juegues así la vida; *
*deja a los muertos en paz. *

*Yo te suplico Apolonio,*
*No hagas caso a tu compadre*
*Te lo pido,  por tu madre,*
*Olvides esa cuestión.*

*Aunque mi compadre tenga*
*La mala fama que tiene,*
*A mí nadie me detiene*
*De hacer lo que quiera yo.*

*No, mujer, no retrocedo; *
*es una cosa resuelta; *
*si pronto no estoy de vuelta, *
*prepara mi funeral. *

*Dijo y con paso veloz *
*pálido como un difunto, *
*salió de su casa al punto, *
*camino para el panteón. *

*Envuelto en tinieblas yace *
*de Sayula el caserío *
*y un aspecto muy sombrío *
*ahí reina por doquier. *

*No se oye voz humana, *
*ni el más ligero ruido; *
*sólo de lejos el aullido *
*pavoroso de algún can. *

*Algún pájaro que cruza *
*en las tinieblas perdido, *
*lanza fúnebre graznido *
*al ir de su nido en pos. *

*Y al extinguirse perdido *
*que al corazón pone susto, *
*canta el tecolote adusto *
*en el ruinoso torreón. *

*Negro, todo cubre el cielo *
*y al soplo del viento frío *
*gimen los sauces del río *
*con quejumbroso rumor. *

*Lóbrega la noche está *
*y en su fondo pavoroso *
*brota a veces luminoso *
*un relámpago fugaz.*

*La silueta del trapero *
*que a la ventura de Dios, *
*va de la fortuna en pos *
*hasta vencer o morir. *

*Mas a medida que avanza *
*se valor se debilita, *
*y es dueño de honda cuita, *
*su angustiado corazón. *

*Avanza, pues, presuroso, *
*aquel hombre del faz yerta *
*y al fin se mira en la puerta *
*del tenebroso panteón. *

*Allí con mortal congoja, *
*la hora fatal aguarda; *
*hora que tal vez no tarda *
*en sonar en su reloj.*

*Por fin, de repente suenan *
*doce lentas campanadas, *
*cuyas notas acompasadas *
*vibran con sordo rumor. *

*Notas lentas y solemnes *
*cuyo sonido retumba *
*como el eco de una tumba *
*con quejumbroso rumor. *

*Por fin, a esperar se pone *
*y sin grande dilación, *
*las puertas de aquel panteón *
*se abren de par en par.*

*Cruza el dintel el fantasma *
*mudo, rígido y sombrío, *
*como el sepulcro frío *
*y horrible aborto de horror. *

*Lleva cubierta la faz *
*con negro y tupido velo *
*y arrastrando por el suelo *
*lleva también el sudario. *

*Aguilar de espanto yerto *
*y erizado su cabello, *
*con agitado resuello *
*corre tras de la visión. *

*Haciendo un supremo esfuerzo, *
*cual si jugara la vida, *
*con la voz despavorida, *
*de esta manera le habló: *

*-De parte de Dios te pido *
*me digas cómo te llamas, *
*si penas o entre las llamas *
*o si vives entre nos. *

*¿Qué buscas por estos sitios *
*donde a los vivos espantas? *
*Si tienes talegas, ¿cuántas *
*me puedes proporcionar? *

*Me llamo Perico Zurras *
*(dijo el fantasma en secreto), *
*fui en la vida buen sujeto, *
*muy puto mientras viví. *

*Ando ahora penando aquí, *
*en busca de algún profano *
*que con la fuerza del ano *
*me arremangue el mirasol.*

*El favor que yo te pido *
*es un favor muy sencillo: *
*que me prestes el fundillo *
*tras del que ando tiempo ha. *

*Las talegas que tu buscas, *
*aquí las traigo colgando, *
*ya te las iré arrimando *
*a las puertas del fogón. *

*Al escucharlo Apolonio,*
*Lleva a la mano al cuchillo,*
*Sin desatender su fundillo,*
*Que siempre cuidando está.*

*Al momento huyó el fantasma,*
*Tan rápido como el viento,*
*Tras las tapias del convento,*
*Y allí desapareció*

*Con gran sorpresa quedó *
*el pobrecito trapero *
*y echando al suelo el sombrero *
*el infeliz exclamó: *

*Por la vida del rey Clarión *
*y por la madre de Gestas, *
*¿qué chingaderas son estas *
*las que me pasan a mí? *

*Vengo lleno de esperanza*
*A buscar aquí la vida,*
*Y la suerte maldecida*
*Me depara un lance atroz.*

*No tengo yo mas alhaja*
*Que la alhaja del anillo,*
*¡y que me la pida un pillo*
*Que viene del mas allá!*

*Yo no sé lo que me pasa, *
*pues ignoro con quién hablo, *
*o este cabrón es el Diablo *
*o es mi compadre José. *

*Buena fortuna me hallé *
*en esta tierra de brutos, *
*donde los muertos son putos, *
*¿qué garantías tengo yo? *

*Lo que me sucede a mí *
*es para perder el seso; *
*si los muertos piden sieso, *
*los vivos ¿qué pedirán? *

*Esto en cuanto puede verse *
*por las crestas del Demonio, *
*si lo aflojas, Apolonio, *
*de aquí sin culo te vas. *

*Así el trapero exclamó *
*muy pensativo y mohíno; *
*del pueblo tomó el camino *
*y en sus calles se perdió. *

*Y es fama que cuando oye *
*hablar del desaparecido, *
*receloso y confundido *
*se pone una mano atrás. *

*MORALEJA *

*Lector, si tú alguna vez, *
*y por artes del Demonio, *
*te vieras como Apolonio, *
*en crítica situación. *

*Si tropezaras, acaso, *
*con algún ánima en pena, *
*aunque te diga que es buena, *
*no te confíes jamás. *

*Y por vía de precaución, *
*llévate como cristiano, *
*la cruz bendita en la mano *
*y en el fundillo un tapón.*



*Teofilo Pedroza, una de tantas versiones, en azul lo tomado del cuadernillo editado en 1947 por  A. Jiménez  en conmemoración del cincuentenario de la publicación original, en rojo lo que me jayé en interné, en negro lo común.*


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 1, 2012)

Y hablando de muertos, me resucitan para leer esta coyotada... jajajajaja

Muy bueno, definitivamente si me hizo reir!!! una verdadera coyotada!


----------

